# cutter/plotter cutting over itself



## cuttsdesigns (Mar 17, 2012)

im having major trouble with my plotter, it starts to cut things really well then suddenly it cuts a long line through everything and then continues cutting the rest over whats already been cut, i have 27 t shirts to do and am already late in giving them, im thought maybe i was sending to much information to the cutter but not so sure now, i have bought the equipment from eBay but don't think i will be buying any more from there again just materials, the program i am using is FlexiSIGN-PRO 8.1v1

thanks for your time


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Double check your artwork, you may have duplicated areas.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Send me the file in flexi i'll be glad to look at it [email protected]

Mike


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

Static electricity can cause erratic cuts, I have this issue in winter when the humidity is low.
I spray static guard around the base of my plotter and the phantom cuts stop.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

If it is cutting a long line between shapes it could be one of two things. 
1. It could be it is not reading the information correctly (if it is a big design) and keeping the blade down at the wrong time. If you let it go does it finish the design completely or is part of it missing?
Check your port setting if you are running serial and make sure they didn’t get changed.
2. It could be an issue with the blade assembly not picking up when it should. I ran into this with an Ioline cutter. The voice coil would get dirty, suck or just out of alignment and would not pick up when it should, or wouldn’t go down. 
You didn’t say what kind of cutter you are using; this information might help someone here help you correct the issue. 
CW


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Also are you sending one design at time or a bunch of them? 
When it cuts the long line and starts recutting it is cutting the same thing again of something different?


----------



## cuttsdesigns (Mar 17, 2012)

thanks for all the replies, the cutter/plotter i have i believe it is refine eh720, the things i am sending to the plotter are simple shapes and numbers, for putting on football shirts, definitely no duplicates.

the cutter seems to continue cutter everything but over the bits already done.

i will try out the static guard 

thanks again for the info


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

what cutter and program are you using?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

That file does not have a "mask" on it does it? Arrange >mask>unmask, just another suggestion.


----------



## cuttsdesigns (Mar 17, 2012)

the cutter i believe to be refine eh720, thats really all i know as it was from ebay, the program is FlexiSIGN-PRO 8.1v1

i have found that when i am sending less to the cutter the better it cuts, so i am thinking it may just be too much for the computer and cutter to handle, may have to try a new computer or bigger RAM etc.

had a look about the mask but no mask, its simple numbers and names to appear on football shirts,


----------



## JSISIGNSCOM (Apr 19, 2012)

Are you using a usb cable or serial? if its a usb anything over 3 or 4 ft sometimes loses signal which results in a "crazy " cutter. If serial im not sure.


----------



## insanedecals (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a Refine 1351 and it will do this if I send a image to it that is too large or has too many nodes - something to do with the cutters memory. Apparently you can upgrade the memory but I know it does it so I split the design up or cut less at a time. Mine only usually does it when I have over 40,000 nodes on my design I am sending it - not bad if I am using T-shirt vinyl cos I can still use the design but no good if I am using sticker vinyl cos the they are all ruined....


----------



## cuttsdesigns (Mar 17, 2012)

im using the USB lead, im also finding that the less i send to to the cutter the better cut i get so will just have to keep with that and see about an upgrade if i can, truly appreciate all the help and advice


----------

